# sessions TNT jacket



## Guest (Feb 5, 2008)

I used this jacket for about an hr and a half in the rain today. By far the best jacket waterproof wise i have ever used. Between the rain and the slush i figured for sure i was going to get wet. But i stayed dry and warm. There are plenty of pockets inside and out. 

The jacket also breathes really well. I was at the local town snowboard park and even hiking up the hill i never had a problem with over heating. The pit zips did a real good job dumping the heat. 

One thing about there size chat is that this jacket runs really big. While a XL size is comparable to an L in most brands and it should be way small for me the jacket fits perfect since i dont like really baggy jackets. Even with a few layers.

Its been up on steep and cheap where i got it for 113. Which i think is pretty good for a gortex jacket. so i would say pick it up if you get the chance.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2008)

while i got this here anyone got any recomendations for pants that would look good with this. I dont like really baggy pants but im a bigger guy so baggy pants are not all that baggy on me. Something under 200.

i kind of like these








but the waterproof and Breathability are not all that great.

any ideas?


----------



## Minger (Jan 24, 2008)

There some oakley ones that were 10k/10k on SAC - $40 and it was in black or flare.

Thats a nice jacket though...I'm feeling bad for my wallet if it comes up again =/


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2008)

i have a pair of sessions pants that have never steered me wrong. i bought them before last season for a little over $100 (10k/10k) and they even have a nice pass pocket on one of the cargo pocket flaps. does the jacket you got have a pass pocket? what about the cuffs? i have a technine jacket from a couple years ago that i love because it has some really nice lycra wrist gaiters with thumb holes built into the sleeves.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2008)

b_to_the_c said:


> i have a pair of sessions pants that have never steered me wrong. i bought them before last season for a little over $100 (10k/10k) and they even have a nice pass pocket on one of the cargo pocket flaps. does the jacket you got have a pass pocket? what about the cuffs? i have a technine jacket from a couple years ago that i love because it has some really nice lycra wrist gaiters with thumb holes built into the sleeves.



yeah it has both a pass pocket and the wrist gators.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2008)

they just put this up on steep and cheap again and i had to jump on it, especially considering how much i love my sessions pants. 113 for that jacket is an insane deal.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2008)

you will definatly be happy with it.


----------

